# mot de passe au démarrage du mac oublié



## kitty86 (26 Novembre 2011)

j'ai activé le mot de passe a l'ouverture de mon mac, mais mon mot de passe ne fonctionne pas, comment je peux faire!!!!! aidez moi svp!!!! merci d'avance


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Novembre 2011)

kitty86 a dit:


> j'ai activé le mot de passe a l'ouverture de mon mac, mais mon mot de passe ne fonctionne pas, comment je peux faire!!!!! aidez moi svp!!!! merci d'avance


Le réinitialiser en démarrant avec le DVD système fourni avec la machine


----------



## Mrdeep (26 Novembre 2011)

Essaye sans et avec mot de passe.
Il te demande peut-etre un mot de passe alors qu'il n'y en a pas , il suffit juste de rien remplir et appuyer sur entrée.
Sinon oui tu ré-install!


----------



## MamaCass (26 Novembre 2011)

Mrdeep a dit:


> Sinon oui tu ré-install!



Heu... non, pas besoin de réinstaller pour réinitialiser un mot de passe. :rateau:


----------



## kitty86 (26 Novembre 2011)

MamaCass a dit:


> Heu... non, pas besoin de réinstaller pour réinitialiser un mot de passe. :rateau:


comment je fais si il faut pas réinstallé? et si je réinstalle est ce que je vais perdre toutes mes données?


----------



## Khronegon (26 Novembre 2011)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106156-fr

C'est la procédure pour réinitialiser un mot de passe d'un utilisateur ou le mot de passe administrateur. Fais ton choix en fonction de ta situation...


----------



## mamyJeanne (26 Novembre 2011)

Je crois que c'est exactement ce que j'ai eu : mon mot de passe était reconnu, mais le mac revenait systématiquement à cette même page. En fait, pour ne pas perdre mes données, j'ai créé (mais je ne suis pas assez calée pour répéter par écrit la manoeuvre : il faut entrer avec "cmd"+S si je me souviens bien, et écrire tout un tas de commandes)  un nouvel administrateur sans mot de passe. L'ordinateur va alors accepter de démarrer sur ce nouveau compte, qui est vide, bien sûr. En haut à droite, cliquer sur la pomme, puis "préférences systèmes", "utilisateurs et groupes", cliquer sur l'ancien administrateur, puis sur le cadenas pour enlever le mot de passe au démarrage.
Ensuite, TRES IMPORTANT, avant de redémarrer, il ne faut surtout pas oublier de neutraliser le nouvel administrateur (l'effacer, par exemple), sinon, quand il y a deux administrateurs, Mac va demander un choix avec mot de passe au démarrage et le problème va recommencer.
Courage !!!!
Par contre, depuis que j'ai réussi à récupérer mes données, mon Mac veut bien redémarrer, mais il veut que je l'allume et le re-éteigne au moins deux fois. Pourquoi? Mystère


----------

